# Question on Air filter



## homefixer (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the following questions on air filter:
1. What kind of air filters do we use?
2. How often do we have to change them?
3. I am looking for air filter of size 17x14x1 or 18x15x1, can't find it anywhere, what is my best bet?
Thanks!!


----------



## Charlie (Sep 16, 2008)

Generally it is a good idea to change your filter once every month, but some models are designed to be changed less frequently. Usually most hardware stores carry them, but you can also have them custom cut if you need too. 

Are the numbers you provided your own measurements or were they printed on an old filter?


----------



## homefixer (Sep 16, 2008)

They are my own measurements.


----------



## Charlie (Sep 16, 2008)

I would suggest finding out the model number of your unit and either visiting their website or calling a dealer to find out the right size filter. They might even have the measurements printed on the side, but if not a dealer should know.

It can be hard to get an accurate measurement, so you will be better off going this route and if it turns out the filters are not readily available, you can at least check the dealers price while you have them on the phone.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Oct 15, 2008)

just take out your current filter and take it to your local hardware store (home depot, lowes) you'll be able to buy a pack of them for quite cheap.  As stated earlier change the filter once a month for best system efficiency and air quality.


----------

